# سلسلة كتب المهندس عماد درويش



## م . ام حمدان (28 مارس 2006)

اخوتي الاعزاء 

ارجو منكم اعطائي رابط استطيع من خلاله تصفح سلسلة المهندس / عماد درويش (الدليل الانشائي المبسط) و كدا ( دليل المعلومات الهندسية) و لكم بالغ التقدير و الشكر ...


----------



## م . أبو بكر (29 مارس 2006)

لم أعثر لك على رابط لكتب المهندس عماد درويش .

و يبدو أنها غير مدرجة على الأنترنت .

لكن جربي هذا الرابط لتتعرفي على هذه الكتب :
http://www.furat.com/index.php?page=authorinfo&a_id=4994

ملاحظة : جميع كتب المهندس عماد درويش مترجمة و هي ليست من ابداعاته .. و قد لمست أخطاء علمية هامة في ترجمة بعض المعلومات لبعض الكتب . نظراً لأنني أقتني الكتب الأساسية الأجنبية .
بمعنى أنني قارنت بعض الفقرات التي لفتت انتباهي و وجدت أن السيد درويش أخطأ في فهمها و ترجمها حرفياً و ليس علمياً .

كما أن هناك بعض النقص في ترجمة الكتب .
فالكاتب تصعب عليه فقرة فيهملها بالكامل .. رغم أن بعض الفقرات المهملة في الترجمة لا تنفصل عن النص الأصلي .

م . أبو بكر

حيث أن الخطأ في الترجمة


----------



## م.نهلة (29 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ياريت يا م. أبو بكر تذكر الكتب التي وجدت فيها الأخطاء العلمية للمهندس عماد درويش حيث أني في كثير من الأحيان أعود إليها كمراجع علمية وبالطبع ليس لدي النسخ الأجنبية الأساسية


----------



## م . أبو بكر (29 مارس 2006)

بشكل رئيسي :
كتاب تصميم القاعات البيتونية المترجم عن كتاب د. محمد هلال .
theroy and design of reinforced concrete halls
كتاب تصميم القشريات المترجم ايضاً عن كتب د . محمد هلال 
theroy and design of reinforced concrete shells

في حالة القشريات يهمل المهندس العزم الثانوي على حواف القشريات بعكس الكتاب الأصلي .
كما يهمل في إحدى الأماكن عزم الفتل في كتاب القاعات البيتونية علماً أن دراسته وردت في الكتاب الأصلي .
بعد ذلك لم أعد ارغب بالقراءة لهذا المهندس .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## م . ام حمدان (29 مارس 2006)

اخي الفاضل المهندس ابوبكر ...
ارجو منك إرشادي عن البديل المناسب لكي استطيع فهم التصميم الانشائي بأسهل صوره حتى لا اتشتت اكثر من ذلك ...


و لك بالغ التقدير و الشكر...


----------



## م . ام حمدان (29 مارس 2006)

اخي الفاضل المهندس ابوبكر ...
ارجو منك إرشادي عن البديل المناسب لكي استطيع فهم التصميم الانشائي بأسهل صوره حتى لا اتشتت اكثر من ذلك ...


و لك بالغ التقدير و الشكر...


----------



## م . أبو بكر (29 مارس 2006)

الحقيقة هناك الكثير من الكتب .. لكن هذه الكتب تخص المنشآت الضخمة و التصميمات المعقدة ( قباب - صالات ... الخ ) .

إن كنت في سوريا فأنصحك بكتاب جامعي البيتون المسلح سنة ثالثة مدني للدكتورين ( نادر نبيل أنيس - محمد فريز عابدين ) فهما كافيان و مبسطان للمنشآت التقليدية .

كما أنصحك بقراءة الكود العربي السوري ..



> رابط الكود العربي السوري كاملا ( الذي أدرجه لنا مشكوراً الأخ C.Engineer ) في موضوع مكتبه المنتدى قسم المدنية للكتب والمجلات الالكترونية
> الكود السوري هو كود أمريكي معرب .......
> 
> الملف مضغوطببرنامج ال WINZIP
> ...


م . أبو بكر


----------



## م . ام حمدان (29 مارس 2006)

للاسف اني من اليمن و الكتب المذكورة وقع جزء منها بيدي عشان تخص طالب دارس في سوريا كما انني اصمم على الكود الامريكي ...


----------



## رعد الخالدي (8 مايو 2008)

thank u very much


----------



## Abo Fares (8 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم..

شكراً م. أبو بكر على الإشارة لبعض الأخطاء الواردة في هذه الكتب إذ أني لمست بعضاً منها سواء كان ذلك في كتب د. محمد هلال للقشريات والخزانات أو غيرها... كما أني أشاركك الرأي في كون أغلب كتبه مترجمة من اللغة الإنكليزية إلى العربية..
ولكني بصراحة عاتب على الطريقة التي أشرت بها إلى تلك الأخطاء وطريقة لومك علناً لهذا المهندس، إذ أنه بالرغم من هذه الأخطاء (التي من الممكن إعلامه شخصياً بها لاستدراكها، وهو أهل لذلك) فهو أضاف العديد من الكتب الهندسية إلى المكتبة الهندسية العربية (وليس فقط المحلية)، حيث أنني وسيادتك نعلم جيداً مستوى اللغة الإنكليزية الهندسية (لأغلب وليس جميع) المهندسين السوريينز فترجمة مثل هذه الكتب جعلت المهندسين قادرين على المتابعة العلمية خطوة بخطوة وذلك من خلال حوالي المائة كتاب التي قام المهندس بنشرها.. 

وعن مداخلتي السابقة بأن المهندس بابه مفتوح لجميع الملاحظات، فهي عن تجربة سابقة معه، وقد رحب بذلك بصدر رحب وواسع..

مع كامل احترامي وتقديري


----------



## Abo Fares (8 مايو 2008)

وبالنسبة لمصدر هذه الكتب، فلا أعتقد بأنها مدرجة على الإنترنت، وإنما ما أعرفه هو أنها موجودة جميعها في دار دمشق للنشر والطباعة..


----------



## <ماشي في طريقي> (8 مايو 2008)

*طلب*

السلام عليكم /
أساتذتي واخواني المهندسين ممكن تدلوني على كتاب في نظرية انشاءات للمدني


----------



## م . أبو بكر (9 مايو 2008)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

معك حق .. أخي أبو الحلول .

لا أعلم لماذا أكون قاسياً – على غير عادتي – عندما أقرأ خطأ هندسياً واضحاً .. 

لكن ، ألست معي أن الدخول في عشرات الاختصاصات الهندسية ضيع الأستاذ درويش .

و قد ترجم كتباً لا يعلم محتواها الهندسي أبداً ، بل سمعت أن له كتب بالكمبيوتر و المعلوماتية و البرمجة .. الخ .

من المفيد أن يختص الإنسان في الهندسة بمجال محدد ليتمكن من السيطرة على معلوماته . كما أن نشر معلومة خاطئة واحدة سيما لو كانت هندسية يعتبر خطأ كبيراً .. فهذا الكتاب سيستخدمه المهندسون على أن معلوماته ثقة .

و أرى أن معلومات السيد درويش لغوية أكثر منها هندسية لذلك كرهت بعضاً من موضوعات كتبه التي أدخل نفسه فيها بشكل خاطئ بناء على لغته اللإنكليزية فقط دون فقه محتويات الكتاب .

من جملة كتبه كتاب في Sap2000 و الأستاذ درويش لا يتقن العمل على البرنامج بشكل جيد .. و قد حوا الكتاب عشرات الأخطاء و النواقص .

من غير المقبول أن يترجم الإنسان كتاباً لا يتقن محتواه و يزجه في السوق لأغراض تجارية صرفة ... فكلانا يعلم أن هذا غير مقبول .. 
و من يتحمل مسؤولية الكارثة التي ستحدث لو صمم أحدهم بناء على معلومات خاطئة في كتاب هندسي ما .. 

بكل الأحوال أتقبل باحترام ملاحظتك و لم أقصد إلا الخير .. 

و للأسف قد لا يفيدنا أن يتسع صدر الأخ درويش لملاحظاتنا سيما أن الكتاب طرح في السوق و صار في متناول المهندسين .. فمن سيسحب هذا الكتاب من أيدي المهندسين أو من رفوف المكتبات .

لكن من المفيد أن يعي المهندس درويش خطورة ما يفعل و أهميته و أن يعرض الكتاب للتدقيق من أستاذ مختص في مجال الكتاب لتصويب الأخطاء المحتملة قبل نشر الكتاب و ليس بعد ذلك .

بارك الله بك و سدد خطاك .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## Abo Fares (9 مايو 2008)

شكراً م. أبو بكر، وأنا معك 100% ... وكان سبب مداخلتي هو لتعزيز الإشارة إلى الأخطاء وتنبيه الأخوة المهندسين إلى التأكد من هذه المعلومات، ولكن دون التعرض لهذا المهندس الذي أحترمه...


----------



## م . أبو بكر (10 مايو 2008)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

بارك الله بك ..

يسرني الحوار معك أخي أبو الحلول .. حتى لو اختلفنا في بعض الآراء .

تقبل خالص احترامي و تقديري .

أخوك : م . أبو بكر


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مايو 2008)

شكراً م. أبو بكر.. احترام متبادل إن شاء الله.. بارك الله فيك ووفقنا وإياك لما يحبه ويرضاه من القول والعمل الصالح..


----------



## هاشم حسن (13 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

إخوتي الكرام

قرأت في بعض المواقع ان المهندس عماد درويش مهندس معماري وليس مهندس مدني 

فهل هذا الأمر صحيح!!!!!!؟؟؟

أما بالنسبة لمداخلة المهندس أبو بكر وانتقاده للأستاذ عماد درويش
فأعلق على فقرة واحدة فقط وهي أني وجدت الأستاذ عماد درويش لم يهمل مسألة مراجعة كتبه ففي كتاب الأيتاب ذو الثلاث مجلدات والذي وجدته اكثر من رائع وياليت لو ان منتقديه يقدمون ما يقدم هذا الجبل...
وجدته قد راجع هذا الكتاب مهندسين كثر لا واحد ولا اثنان
ثم ان هذا الكتاب لا أظنه قد ترجم عن كتاب اجنبي
أخيرا اقول هناك فرق بين النصيحة والتعيير
فالأفضل التناصح لا تتبع العثرات التي لا ينجو منها احد
ولو ان احدنا كتب بقدر ما كتب الاستاذ
لكانت لنا هفوات وطامات لا يعلمها إلا الله


----------



## Abo Fares (13 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم..

أهلاً م. هاشم حسن..

أولاً إن المهندس عماد درويش (ذكره الله بالخير) هو مهندس مدني 100% ولا خلاف على ذلك.
وأما بالنسبة للكتب (الواحد بيحكي يلي إلو ويلي عليه) فإن ملاحظات م. أبو بكر صحيحة 100% ولكن نسبتها قليلة نسبة لما قدم هذا المهندس من كتب والتي تبلغ حوالي الـ 150 كتاب..
وأما بالنسبة لكتب الإيتابس فما ذكرته صحيحاً بالنسبة للمراجعة العلمية وبالنسبة أيضاً للفائدة العظيمة لهذه الكتب، وليس فقط الإيتابس فحسب ولكن الساب والأوفيس... إلخ، ولكن ما ذكرته عن الترجمة والتأليف غير صحيح، إذ أن الكتاب تقريباً مترجم من المانيوال، فإذا قمت بتصفح المانيوال تجد نفس الفقرات، مع العلم بأن المهندس عماد قد قان بإضافة بعض الفقرات، وبالتالي فلا أجزم القول بأن الكتاب مترجم 100% إذ أنه من المعروف على مستوى الجامعة إذ أن الكتاب الحاوي على 25% على الأقل من قبل المؤلف يعتبر تأليفاً وليس ترجمة.... وأيضاً أعود لنقطة ذكرتها مسبقاً وهي أني أفضل الترجمة ولا ألوم المترجم أبداً، إذ أنه يحاول نقل المعلومات الهندسية العالمية إلى كتب باللغة العربية تفيد وتغني المكتبة الهندسية العربية...


----------



## حسان2 (13 مايو 2008)

هاشم حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> إخوتي الكرام
> 
> ...


----------



## actham (14 مايو 2008)

أولا الكتب الثلاثة عن الايتاب وجدت في فترة لم يكن هناك شرح عربي وافي للبرنامج
ثانيا الاستاذ درويش ذكر أن الشرح استند الى قراءة تعليمات البرنامج إضافة الى مجهوده الشخصي في العمل على البرنامج
ثالثا أن يقوم بمراجعة كتبه من قبل مهندسين أخرين بعد أن اصدر الكثير من الكتب فهي نقطة لصالحه
رابعا بكل الأحوال أنا من الكثيرين الذين جعل اسلوب الاستاذ درويش في التأليف تصبح لديهم قضية التصميم أسهل


----------



## alaatheproud (14 مايو 2008)

استاذ ابو بكر اتمنى الا تكون متحاملا على الاستاذ عماد درويش وان لا تنكر فضله في اغناء المكتبة العربية الهندسية و بالرغم من بعض الاخطاء التي تتحدث عنها و شكرا لك


----------



## م . أبو بكر (14 مايو 2008)

> استاذ ابو بكر اتمنى الا تكون متحاملا على الاستاذ عماد درويش وان لا تنكر فضله في اغناء المكتبة العربية الهندسية و بالرغم من بعض الاخطاء التي تتحدث عنها و شكرا لك



عفواً يا جماعة و نقطة نظام لو سمحتم .

أنا غير متحامل على الرجل بل أحترمه و أقتني بعضاً من كتبه .. و لو لاحظتم فلست أنا من طرح الموضوع لكنني أجبت عن سؤال للأخت السائلة حسب علمي .. 

لم أطرح الموضوع للتشهير بالرجل ، و هو فوق ذلك بالتأكيد .. و ملاحظاتنا عن كتبه لا تنقص من قيمتها في بعض الجوانب ..

أرجو أن لا يتحول الموضوع إلى هجوم أو دفاع عن المهندس عماد درويش فنحن نكن له الاحترام و التقدير ، لكن ملاحظاتنا تكتب على العلن لنشير إلى موقع الخلل ليس إلا .

أعود لأؤكد أنني لم و لن أنوي من هذه المقالة الإساءة إلى المهندس عماد درويش البتة و لو رأيتم من المناسب سأقوم بحذف مشاركتي أعلاه و جميع المشاركات المتعلقة بها ..

بارك الله بالجميع .

م . أبو بكر


----------

